# load power profile



## peteduen (Mar 28, 2001)

What is the "load power profile" entry in the Startup tab of msconfig? And is it safe to turn it off?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It's for your PowerProfile if you have one setup under the Power icon on the ControlPanel and as far as turning it off, it's up to you but your not really saving any resources. Personally, I just leave it alone.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have actually called tech support from two companies and was walked through start up. Both told me to leave one instance of load power profile, and uncheck the other. But, its your decision. The real resource hogs are internet keyboards, real player, printer and scanner exe.files. Best I have found to just leave LPP alone.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a good link that will give you a little info about what is in your startup and what is safe to uncheck: http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Uncheck.htm

Personally, I don't use Power Management(hibernation & standby)so I have both Load Power Profiles unchecked in msconfig, but as Bryan said it doesn't use much resources. It's a matter of preference.  sharon

[Edited by Sharon D on 04-11-2001 at 12:29 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Skiwywaver.... I'm curious which one of the LoadPowerProfile entries they had you uncheck or weren't they specific?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

From what I've read (maybe a post from Larry?) you should keep both of the load power profiles enabled.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Both cases, one from HP, the other from emachines uncheck the first and leave the second. I imagine the why is because you do not need to load current power scheme twice for it to work. Microsoft making sure something loads. I used to run McAfee virus software, and they also load certain things twice, but you really only need load the file once. I guess the double load is someones idea of a safety valve of sorts. Really out of my league, just speculation. Whatcha think?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The double loading is done by design. One loads as a service prior to logging into Windows and the other loads after you've logged into Windows. I was just curious which they suggested you remove. It's no big deal but it appears they really didn't know why it loaded twice because they are disabling the final run. Once again, either way it's no big deal unless you do have a PowerProfile setup and they disabled the final load but the long and the short of it is, I just suggest people leave them alone because it's just not worth fooling with them. There's no real benefit disabling them, only a possible negative effect. And that is, if do ever decide to setup a PowerProfile but you forget to enable them. That's just my opinion. You could ask ten people and get ten different opinions.

BTW, when you look at the MsConfig Startup display, the entries are displayed in this order for anyone interested.

*Entries started from a Registry entry run*

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices-

*Entries started by an entry in*

Startup Folder

*Entries started by line in the Win.ini file*

Load=

Run=

Microsofts Explanation

[Edited by Bryan on 04-11-2001 at 06:41 PM]


----------

